# Can you listen to my little sister play piano and tell what you think about it ?



## edgarssvecs

Hi, can you please vote for my little sister, she loves music, and hard working when it comes to Piano playing,

She plays with all her heart, please listen and leave a vote: 
http://inesesgalantestalanti.lv/tautas-balsojums-2019/26389/


----------



## janxharris

edgarssvecs said:


> Hi, can you please vote for my little sister, she loves music, and hard working when it comes to Piano playing,
> 
> She plays with all her heart, please listen and leave a vote:
> http://inesesgalantestalanti.lv/tautas-balsojums-2019/26389/


Sounds first class.


----------



## janxharris




----------



## Phil loves classical

I'll comment on the Beethoven which was also I piece I played in the past. I think there were some notes that didn't come through as loud as the others in some fast runs. It starts out strong, but fades noticeably very soon after. I don't think it's the acoustics of the hall, since they should all still sound even. But I think she has great technique overall.


----------

